# ppp: reducing log verbosity



## oliver@ (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

My router is using an SSD harddisk and I try to avoid too many harddisk write cycles. I noticed that every 10 seconds, PPP is "spamming" its logfile:


```
Jun 27 09:03:50 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: RecvEchoRequest(235) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:03:50 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: SendEchoReply(235) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:00 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: RecvEchoRequest(236) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:00 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: SendEchoReply(236) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:10 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: RecvEchoRequest(237) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:10 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: SendEchoReply(237) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:20 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: RecvEchoRequest(238) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:20 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: SendEchoReply(238) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:30 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: RecvEchoRequest(239) state = Opened
Jun 27 09:04:30 gurke ppp[2452]: LCP: deflink: SendEchoReply(239) state = Opened
```

How can I avoid that, or by what is that caused? I tried to use google to find some answers in how to reduce verbosity but I had no success.

Some parts of my ppp.conf file which might cause this.


```
set log Phase LCP IPCP CCP Warning Error Alert command
 set lqrperiod 10
```


----------



## oliver@ (Jun 27, 2012)

I've removed now "LCP" from the log line in ppp.conf


----------

